# how do you connect monitor to graphics card?



## ljfletch (Sep 18, 2009)

this is probably a dumb question. i don't know much about computers. i just bought a new graphics card (Nvidia GeForce 9600 PCI 2) for my PC. i removed the drivers for the old graphics card, turned off computer, unplugged it and installed the new card. when it came to connecting the monitor, the graphics card has a female 24 pin plug with another 4 pins beside it (not sure how to explain, but hopefully you know what i mean) where as the monitor needs to plug into 15 pin female. can i buy an adaptor or something? my monitor isn't very old.

Thanks


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup, you have a VGA monitor and a DVI graphics card, the adapters are pretty cheap:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=dvi_vga_adapter-_-14-999-201-_-Product
$2.99


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The card should have came with at least one adapter.


----------



## ljfletch (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks. got it off ebay. came with an adaptor for the power supply (which i didn't need), but nothing else.


----------

